# Transporting Goats



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Just wondering how everyone else does it?

The last few times I've transported, it's been in the backseat of my Kia  and although that works ok, I could never attempt it by myself.
The very last goat we got, my dh had to go get by himself due to a family emergency, and the man was VERY surprised, and lent dh a dog crate (what a nice guy!).

We've also transported in the way back of a Blazer, but we don't have that vehicle anymore.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I haven't done it yet but I'm planning on renting a U-haul van to move. The very back will have a rubber pond liner on the floor covered with 6" of straw. I plan on keeping the goats inside a pen made from a horse panel. At least that's my plan as of today.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

It depends on the size of the goat, and whether I am taking my human kids with me. For kids or the ND's I have large dog crates for the back of my SUV. But I also have some of these 275 gallon totes cut in various ways. For the back of the truck we use one with just a hole cut in the side, then a piece of cattle panel for a door. Keeps wind and rain off the animal. Or my husband cut one for the back of my Explorer. It has no top or back, just the bottom, front and sides. So it slides in the back and protects everything except the back door. This way I can transport full size does without needing the truck or the horse trailer, which we also use for fair time. I see truck bed trailers all the time for $100, then a canopy on it would give someone an easy, light weight trailer for goats as well.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmmm so far I have transported in the back of my explorer. In a large dog crate even my saanen (that was a tight fit). Hoping some day to get a trailer that I can make adjustment's to for small animal transportation. But for now the SUV works for me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have used a van, a U Haul type trailer, dog crates, homemade goat crate that slides in the pickup bed, and two different sized horse trailers.

It all works.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

We have an elderly Ford Econoline van, known as the "goatmobile". I lay straw down in the back of it, and the older does just travel loose. Smaller or younger does usually go into a dog crate back there. This year, I might have to use a trailer to carry hay and straw for the big show at the Royal. It was a squeeze last year, and I'm going to have a lot more goats showing this year!

I have carried goats in the backseat of my Sunfire - even a full-grown Saanen once!


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a small Chevy S10 that I cut hog panels to fit. I will tie them together when needed and take apart when done. The back of the truck also has rhino liner in it so the poop gets smashed in. ugggh I used to use a brush to get it out but since started going to a power washer car wash and spray it clean. 
If I am moving one goat or a couple of small kids, I use a large dog crate instead.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Cargo area of my minivan works for me. It's been "baptized" several times over . . .. 

NeHi


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

My S-10 pick-up. I made a carrier out of cattle panels, and then covered it with a tarp. I added a thin piece of plywood on the top. The wind beats the tarp when I am drinving highway speeds and the tarps don't last very long without it. I strap it down with "rachet tie downs." I like it better than a cap that I used to use just beause it is a lot lighter and simpler to take on and off than a cap.
I recently also bought a used homemade trailer from a friend. Her "ex" made it specifically for goats. Its dimiensions are approximately the same as a "one-horse" trailer. It is NOT a thing of beauty, but it is functional.:clap:


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We just put them in the back of whatever we are driving.
Currently we have a pickup with a topper which works fine. A bit of straw in there and away we go.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Built top for my truck and painted it like a small red barn, complete with white trim and doors. But when I went to pick up a buck across the country breeder gave me a two horse trailer to drive home with for making some "kid" deliveries. Yipee, now they are riding in style. Still want to paint it Red though and add some details.


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

I can put numerous (maybe 8 or 10) goats (any size) or three 200-250 lb calves comfortably in back of the ol' minivan (all seats are out except the front 2). I've stuffed about 15 goats, baby goats, sheep, in there for a 20 mile trip once.
I put a metal wire panel across back of the two front seats and the back is opened up (kind of like a mini horse trailer).
I put washable blankets on the ground and just tie them to the metal wire panel - they get hay for munching on the trips, and also I will use dog crates to transport in back of there if I know the animals I am transporting can fit in them. I tie them with dog collars and rope, so they cannot get choked when tied. if it is a crazy BIG buck like I have transported before, I use the face halter plus a dog collar and tied them both to the metal wire (mainly so he couldnt bust out the windows). basically I tied the ones with horns to the metal wire so they cant bust out the windows in back of the van. ones without horns, I dont have to worry about.
with them being in the minivan they seem to feel safer and less stressed. plus, they get a fully sheltered, heater/AC, music environment inside the van, unlike most trailers, so I can transport in ANY weather. it works for me


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

We HAD a homemade trailer made out of one of those short trailers for snowmobiles and whatnot, with the sides built tall with plywood, but it broke last summer and its so old that we cant find the part we need anywhere. 

Now we use a calf box. Its got a frame made out of 2 x 4s and 2 x 6s (I think...) and a wooden floor and door with a little window. The sides and top are made of some plastic-y material, it reminds me of a thick and sturdy linoleum. Anyway, it can fit 2 - 3 full grown does, but its a very tight squeeze. Its not tall enough for them to put their heads all the way up but its long enough that they can stretch out their necks in front. It used to be our neighbors. I guess its not ideal for long trips, but it works very well for short distances.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> its so old that we cant find the part we need anywhere


What part do you need?


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

we have a trailer that was pulled behind a motorcycle, with sides on it, but ex took the tires because he needed them for his motorcycle trailer . It worked good and we are going to fix it up again for the goats.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

At the moment I use my dad's pickup, it has a cap and the goats just ride loose. He gets mad when they poop on the carpet thats on the floor. In the spring a friend of mine is giving me his old work van, nothing wrong with it it's just older. That will become my livestock trailer lol


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

This summer we bought an old homemade one-horse trailer for $500. Needed a few things repaired to make it road worthy but nothing that a days work and some knowledge couldn't fix. We got it specifically to bring home 5 lambs from 3 hours away. Soooo glad we did. Now it's a snap to take girls to be bred, take a goat to the vet, pick up new animals, etc. Plus we do have a donkey that is she ever needs to be transported, we would need something that large.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Large or extra large dog kennel works fine for my Niggies. I do have a full size pick-up and if I were needing to transport a bunch at the same time I would just rig something up with cattle panels for the back, since we don't have a cap. 

I never transport any animal loose inside a vehicle where they could become flying missiles in the event of an accident or even just the need to slam on the brakes. Actually I don't transport anything loose that could be a missile - including book bags, coolers etc. Saw a guy that was killed by a flying can of fix-a-flat. He would have survived the relatively minor accident if it wasn't for that can stuck in his neck.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Is there anything special needed for transporting goats for 48 hours? I'm thinking a place large enough to stand up and move around, straw bedding, hay at all times and a bucket of water every few hours.


----------

